# Black duck bay



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Reds were loaded in the ship channel this afternoon. Water greened up around 7 and the trout bite turned on as well. Threw the voodoo and h2os version with a little pro cure. I limited out on reds and the trout were mainly under 15" except two. Trout caught on spook


----------

